# Assign extra public /29 subnet to Freebsd



## reddaemon (Jun 27, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I have a FreeBSD 12 cloud server with a VPS provider(KVM).  Recently I have requested a block of /29 public addresses and I am trying to use these for my personal websites.

I changed the network addresses for privacy purposess and will talk with aliases.

Basically my machine gets one public address 10.0.0.78 residing in a /24 with 10.0.0.1. Now the provider gave me a /29 as requested, but the block is on a completely
new network with another gateway.

As I understood, I get basically 5 new addresses since 2 are reserved and 1 should be their router (gateway - 192.168.0.1) that forwards everything to my 10.0.0.78.
Considering that I added 192.168.0.2-6 addresses on my interface and setup the gateway.  Also reading on the forum I set the .2 as /29 and then I set every other
address under a /32.

This is my rc.conf that I am currently using:

```
gateway_enable="YES"          # Set to YES if this host will be a gateway
ifconfig_vtnet0="inet 10.0.0.78 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_vtnet0_alias1="inet 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.248"
ifconfig_vtnet0_alias2="inet 192.168.0.3-6 netmask 255.255.255.255"
gateway_if="vtnet0"
gateway_ip="10.0.0.1"
net1_net="192.168.0.0/29"
net1_gateway="192.168.0.1"
static_routes="gateway default net1 gateway_net1"
route_gateway="-host $gateway_ip -interface $gateway_if"
route_default="default $gateway_ip"
route_net1="-net $net1_net $net1_gateway"
route_gateway_net1="-host $net1_gateway $gateway_ip"
ifconfig_vtnet0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
```

I am trying to figure out the problem and tried everything possible that I found on this forum and internet but still cannot spot the problem.

At the moment I can't even ping my extra public IPs so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2020)

There can only be ONE default gateway. 

This is an implied route (directly connected  network), you don't need to set it:

```
route_gateway="-host $gateway_ip -interface $gateway_if"
```


----------



## Lamia (Jun 29, 2020)

SirDice said:


> There can only be ONE default gateway.
> 
> This is an implied route (directly connected  network), you don't need to set it:
> 
> ...


And it is referred to as the defaultrouter.

You don't need all those variables. Keep it simple.

Look here - 








						How to Configure Networking on Vultr Cloud Servers
					

We are simplifying the cloud. One Login, 16 Countries, 27 Cities, Infinite Possibilities.




					www.vultr.com
				











						Chapter 33. Advanced Networking
					

Advanced networking in FreeBSD:  basics of gateways and routes, CARP, how to configure multiple VLANs on FreeBSD, etc




					www.freebsd.org


----------

